# Goat Whisperer's Kidding thread ~ Leah kid pics :)



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2015)

I thought I will do a kidding thread too  
Up first is Leah. She is huge! Leah was a triplet and her dam was a quad so this should be interesting! She is a first freshener, day 150 is 3/2/15 but I think she will pop before then. Next is Naomi, she is a second freshener. Last year she had a beautiful doeling- she can be seen HERE . Day 150 for Naomi is 3/6 but last year she kidded on day 144. Both does are polled and Leah has blue eyes. They are both bred to a gorgeous blue eyed, broken buckskin buck.

Do y'all think she is bred?



 
Here is my pretty girl summer 2014. She still had her girlish figure 


 

 
Next is Naomi. This is her after kidding last year 








Ruth kidded back in September..... I had a doeling reserved but of course she gave me a single buckling. He ended up getting sold to the person wanting the doeling from me.
Here she is pregnant.


 

 
Her buck kid-


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2015)

Yay more babies!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

I am saying 3-4. All girls!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow!  Leah looks like she's ready to give birth to a 18-wheeler or something nearly as big!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks all! 

No giving birth to a 18 wheeler! Maybe a few baby 18 wheeler's 

I forgot to mention that they are Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 14, 2015)

I think leah is carrying dragons. Thats my story. Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous goats. Happy to follow your thread


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Sweetened!

Poor Leah is so big.... She has a hard time getting up. When I bring the alfalfa she SLOWLY gets up and waddles over and eventually get to the hays. 

Her udder is looking very nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 16, 2015)

Great pictures.
I saw a picture of Ruth's first udder on ya'lls website.  Very, very nice.
I have never heard of the farm the bred those two, but they are doing a great job.
I hope that Leah looks just as good when she freshens
And that buckling looks great too.
I know you guys don't show, but based on Ruth's overall general appearance and that beautiful udder I'm sure that she would do very well.
And based on the picture of the buckling, you are pretty good at setting one up to.
But, you can't slip them feed in the show ring.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Great pictures.
> I saw a picture of Ruth's first udder on ya'lls website.  Very, very nice.
> I have never heard of the farm the bred those two, but they are doing a great job.
> I hope that Leah looks just as good when she freshens
> ...


Thank you! 

The feed.......yeah...... little brat was terrible. I couldn't get him to stand nice without feed to save my life.    Goats....you gotta love em!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Great pictures.
> I saw a picture of Ruth's first udder on ya'lls website.  Very, very nice.
> I have never heard of the farm the bred those two, but they are doing a great job.
> I hope that Leah looks just as good when she freshens
> ...


I think she is a "closet" show girl! 
...and I don't mean the goat!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2015)

Alright Y'all, I think Leah may be in early labor. 

Her udder is bigger then it was last night.
She is staring to swell & open up.
Her tail area is hollow.
She wont stand long & when she does she makes a nest then lays back down.
She is now breathing hard & has that "look" in her eyes.

Day 145 isn't until Wednesday, so she may be kidding a little early. 

Does anyone have advise on preemie kids? They would only be a few days early  I am planning to bottle feed anyway, so the kids would probably be in the house for the first few days.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2015)

I think thays what i would do is bottle feed just to make sure they can. Maybe plan to tube? I read they cant regulate their body heat when premie

 good luck! Is she goopy?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 22, 2015)

then again it could just be the doe code giving you a trial run


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 22, 2015)

Good luck- hope she waits a day or 3 for you


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2015)

how is Leah doing?  How are you doing????


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2015)

Nothing yet!

Sorry for the lack of updates, I have been out mucking all day. She is starting to push a little now. I will be checking her thru the night.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hoping Leah kids soon and all goes super well!!!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2015)

Nothing from Leah. I will let y'all know if anything happens. 

Looks like she is going to let those babies be fully cooked before kidding!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol, tootsie was just like this!! Bugger made me wait to day 152!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Hang in there!   Keep calm and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2015)

Leah is losing her plug!!!! babies soon!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2015)

No kids yet, just more goo.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2015)

Seriously...this could go on all night; and then some.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2015)

I know  This isn't the white goo, its amber/clear.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2015)

Then there are babies screaming to get out and it is already 11 at your place, you guys must be exhausted after last night.  Any pushing?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 27, 2015)

Id poke around in there and see whats going on


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2015)

Go ahead and take a look.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 27, 2015)

Leah didn't kid overnight, she wasn't really pushing much during the night so I didn't "go in". She started pushing hard around 7am. 1 TINY doe- like the size of my hand  

Ended up calling the vet- several tangled kids trying to come at once. Vet got the kids out. She had 3 more bucks. 1 is dead, he died of compression 

So I have 3 living babies. 2 bucks & 1 doe. 

Leah is doing ok

I will give a better update later, with pics of course  I just wanted to let y'all know what happened.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats on the kids and sorry to hear about the one who didn't make it


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 27, 2015)

So sorry about your lost buckling, but so happy for the 3 healthy babies!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry for the loss! Glad you ha e 3 healthy babies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry for the difficult kidding and the loss of the kid
That's why I would take two every time if I could choose
Hope the little girl thrives


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry about the loss of your little buck kid. 

Glad 3 made it!  Glad mama is OK too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks all 

I'm just so happy Leah is okay! I really thought all the kids would be dead  They were tangled up pretty good. One of the bucks' head was turned sideways and an EAR was sticking out with 3 hooves behind it  I'm so thankful I had help (from several people). 1 of the bucks had a hard time at first, once he was pulled out he could barely breathe! Kept swinging him and suctioning him and it got better, but he still had fluid in his lungs. Vet said it would be absorbed over time and so far he is doing really good! 

I think the doe & a buck are polled, the stillborn & other buck are horned. 

Here are some pics! The doe is the tiny one, she is so cute! We have been calling her Bunny.








 

 

I LOVE this boy! This is the one that had fluid in the lungs.
Look at them legs! So cute!


 


 

Other boy. Need to get some more pics of him, he is so handsome.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 2, 2015)

Cute.
She looks like a Bunny. 
She does look tiny in comparison.
How much did they weigh?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, she is a tiny little thing.  I will probably keep her for a while to make sure nobody breeds her too soon- if at all.  

This is the weights- I'm so glad the doe was born first, she probably wouldn't have lived if had she not been first. She is very spunky! She ate before her brothers... lil pig  

The kids were not completely dried off, but this is what I got.
#1 doeling 1lb 12oz
#2 buckling 3lbs 3oz
#3 buckling 3 lbs 3 oz
#4 buckling 1lb 9 oz (Dead)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2015)

very cute- glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 2, 2015)

Awh!! Oh my gosh what lovelies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm sure she will be fine
We have observed that smaller babies from trips and quads stay proportionally smAller to the larger babies from singles and Twins for the first year then catch up by 18 months or so
I'm sure Bunny will too ( and I like that name  )


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## mikiz (Mar 2, 2015)

That tiny little doeing is ADORABLE!! Sorry to hear the little buckling didn't make it 
But the rest are so super cute!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow - quads!  Sorry for your loss, but so glad that Leah made it through and that the 3 surviving kids are doing so well.  Their coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been so backed up on BYH lately, I had 160 alerts  

Naomi kidded last week, I will try to get pics up soon! She had huge buck/doe twins, they were 5lbs EACH! Both are blue eyed.

Leah's kids are doing great! Little Bunny was up to 2lbs 6oz's! She is so darn adorable! I have decided to keep her for a bit 

I am very happy with what Leah is producing  She has had excellent stand manners too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad to hear little Bunny is good
Wow those are big twins
I thought Gingers were big at 4-4 and 4-14 
Most of our twins log in between 3 and 4
People talk about cutting back on grain so you don't have big kids but when you have such a cold year they eat so much hay....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 9, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Glad to hear little Bunny is good
> Wow those are big twins
> I thought Gingers were big at 4-4 and 4-14
> Most of our twins log in between 3 and 4
> People talk about cutting back on grain so you don't have big kids but when you have such a cold year they eat so much hay....


That is the strange thing....I didn't grain my pregnant does this year, they just had hay-mostly orchard and some alfalfa. Last year I had a few big singles, that is the reason why I didn't grain this year.

Naomi isn't a very big goat either, she weighs 59lbs. She wasn't fat or skinny when she was bred and her condition has always looked good. She is slightly thin right now because of kidding though. She didn't look very big, I was SHOCKED she had 2 in her! 

The buck I used on her has had lots of other kids, so its not that he throws big kids


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2015)

Now you best keep that adorable little Bunny...I have sheep, not goats...don't make me come there to pick her up and also a friend...she is too special to not keep!!!!


----------

